# very old school vs new school HU shoot out



## slipchuck (Dec 19, 2011)

I just installed a Clarion DXZ845MC. I just uninstall a late 1980's Blaupunkt high end HU.
The good things about new school...
doesn't jump with a scratched CD like old school
Plays louder but it also sounds "strained" and unnatural in some ways
but the thing is....
there is just something missing with the clarion sound. Not sure exactly what, but it just doesn't seem to put you "there" like the old school. also (could just be me) but the vocals sound a bit "hollow". The old school was nice and flat with no brightness in the mid range.
It almost seems like HU boost the mid vocal range in order to sound louder.
I hope once the Clarion gets tuned in it might be better. but for just high quality SQ the old school does win.

so don't replace that old school unit just yet:surprised:

hopefully I can update with the new school sounding better. both units where put close to flat as possible on the controls.

thanks

cheers


----------



## philnutz1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im in the same boat, i 've went thru 6 new units in the past year trying to find something that can compare sound quality wise to my old sony es unit


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You get that 845 dialed in and I think you'll find that the SQ on that HU to be just fine........


And I'm trying to say that unbiased.


----------

